# Style Of The Week 17/02/10 - California Common (steam Beer)



## Stuster (17/2/10)

So this week we have the Mash Paddle style for this year, an old US style, California Common (Steam Beer). Steam beer is an older West-coast US style which was revived by Anchor Brewing Company of San Francisco who then snaffled the name (hence the Cal common name now used). There are a few defining features, mostly the use of Northern Brewer hops and the use of a lager yeast at close to ale temperatures. Anyway, there is a lot of information in these links.

*Links*
Brewing Techniques articles
Craftbrewer article by a certain local brewer
The Jamil show on the style
BYO article on the style
Another BYO article on the style
AHB thread on the yeast management
AHB thread on the style


So what type of grains do you use? Do you only use Northern Brewer hops or do you add any other kind? US Northern Brewer only? Have you done an extract brew that worked? Kits and bits? There are yeasts from the two big liquid yeast companies - which one do you use and why? Have you used a different yeast and how did that turn out? What temp do you ferment at? How long do you condition for? Tell us all about how you drank Anchor Steam in San Fran.  

Tell us all you know so we can all brew Mash Paddle winning beers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (17/2/10)

I've got my first Cal common in the fermenter right now, it's been in there a week. It's a recipe out of BYO mag for Anchor Steam. Because it's the first one I've done I don't have much to offer but I did notice that the yeast (Wyeast 2112) doesn't throw off any sulphur, which I thought it would being a Lager yeast and sitting at 18 degrees. Odd


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

Last year I brewed the Jamil BCS Cal Common recipe. Was a very tasty beer. Quite easy to session on. The US Northern Brewer hops gave a nice almost woody flavour (nice change from the regular american C hop flavours  ).

Didn't get any sulphur from the 2112 yeast, brewed at 17degC. 

Can't say much more than that, as i've not tried the Anchor Steam beer (or any of this style), except to say it was a nice easy brew and very tasty. Definitely on the list to re-brew!

Cheers SJ


----------



## fraser_john (17/2/10)

Brewing one this weekend, so excellent timing for this thread. Will be focusing on water treatment, malt profile and hopping schedule. Not sure that I am going to bother with the 2112 yeast though, it attenuates pretty poorly. Not 100% sure on what yeast to sub it for though. Still researching.


----------



## Stuster (17/2/10)

Fj, how about 1007. I made one batch of cal common with this yeast and it turned out just fine I thought. Just need to give it a bit of time to settle as it's a low flocculator.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

Stu,

What temp did you ferment 1007 with?

Cheers SJ


----------



## Stuster (17/2/10)

I don't have that info with me and it was a couple of years back. Will have a look tonight but probably fairly cool. I've fermented it at around 15C or lower before, it's even kept going down to 12 but with a good amount of yeast to start it off.


----------



## Hutch (17/2/10)

fraser_john said:


> Brewing one this weekend, so excellent timing for this thread. Will be focusing on water treatment, malt profile and hopping schedule. Not sure that I am going to bother with the 2112 yeast though, it attenuates pretty poorly. Not 100% sure on what yeast to sub it for though. Still researching.


Hmmm, definitely on the cards for me again this year, with a few tweeks.
I'd agree with FJ on the attenuation. I made one similar to the recipe in Brewing Classic Styles last year, and felt it finished a little too high, but still scored quite well at VicBrew and AABC. My advice with the 2112 is to pitch a large healthy starter, aerate well, and ferment around 17 deg (middle of the range). I'd also probably shoot for a low sac temp as well (say 62-63).

It goes without saying that the style calls for all US Northern Brewer hops (which imparts a distinctive woody character), and aim for a sizable flameout addition, as it's not the most assertive hop in terms of aroma profile. For me, judges comments last year all suggested that I could have done with more aroma (according to BJCP), so would recommend a bigger flavour/aroma addition than Jamil's recipe. 
No chilling, I would definitely add flame-out hops to the cube.


----------



## Thommo (17/2/10)

My first ever AG was a Cal Common. Did a bit of research on the net, and the article I read said you could sub US56 in, so I did. Also subbed German Norther Brewer in for US Northern Brewer, because at the time I brewed it the US stuff was apparently hard to get over here.

So having said all that, it probably wasn't a great example of a Cal Common!!! Was still bloody nice though. Got good reviews in the case swap I entered it into. I think it was the first NSW Xmas case swap that we had.

I always pictured is as being a mild/medium APA, just with a warm fermenting Lager Yeast and only NB hops (although the style guidelines do say somewhere that you can put Cascade for some aroma in there.) [I think]

Found a bottle of it in Tescos in Shrewsbury when I was over in the UK about 18 months ago. Not sure what it's like on tap in San Fran, but I found it quite subdued, which can happen with bottled beers, but it was definitely different to what I was expecting. It was basically just a lager with a bit more flavour, but nothing over the top like the Homebrewed versions I've tried. I'd be very interested to try it on Tap in SF though.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/2/10)

I' m pretty sure there are some comments in Ray Daniels DGB book that also speak about late hopping with cascade for Cal Common.

Cheers SJ


----------



## fraser_john (17/2/10)

Stuster said:


> Fj, how about 1007. I made one batch of cal common with this yeast and it turned out just fine I thought. Just need to give it a bit of time to settle as it's a low flocculator.



Don't think I have 1007 in stock at home. Thinking of dry lager yeast to be honest, will have to be careful about the crystal malt component to ensure I get the final gravity I'm looking for.

Hutch also mentioned the big late additions, will have to think about that as well.

Lots of reading to do.


----------



## Effect (17/2/10)

What is the consensus about subbing german NB for us NB?


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/10)

Although I haven't made a Cal Common as such, I did use the yeast in an Aussie Standard Lager last year and it actually chucked a lot of sulphur at 13 degrees. It was part of my "Bulimba Draught" experiment and I won't be using it again - but I was surprised to read here that it doesn't produce sulphur when fermented at ale temperatures.


----------



## seemax (17/2/10)

Brewed my first steam beer month back now.

Wyeast 2112 fermented @ 15C, even with a large starter it wouldn't go below 1.020. I also added a late addition of cascade.

It's turned out really nice, an excellent flavour combo of malt/yeast/hops. 

Apparently the US NB hops are the key to cloning the popular bottled versions.


----------



## jbirbeck (17/2/10)

Phillip said:


> What is the consensus about subbing german NB for us NB?



I've got one planned as one of my upcoming brews and I'll be using the German variety. Price was better. But from what I've read there is a difference between the two but having never used either I can't say what the difference is and whether it would be significant enough to warrant using the US one.


----------



## RobboMC (17/2/10)

When I first started brewing and didn't have a fridge or heater I wanted to keep on brewing thru the winter
when the water temps were around 15 deg, so I would chuck Saflager yeast in with the kit and kilo.

Made some very interesting and different beer from ordinary old kits using this method.
All were quite drinkable and downed by all who tried them. I used all sorts of hops
so they weren't exactly California Common, but the idea of brewing wityh lager yeast at 15 deg C
made for cheap and easy brewing.


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/10)

:icon_offtopic: For those interested in doing lagers at ale temperatures, S-189 and also Mauribrew Lager yeast (sold as Morgans Lager Yeast) do a good job at around 17-20 degrees. Also in my KnK days I used S-23 as previous poster, and it turned out just fine.


----------



## BoilerBoy (17/2/10)

As I understand it, 2112 though called a lager yeast it technically isn't, its an ale that can be fermented cooler, but having used it a number of times I have found that its worth ramping up the temp (18-20C) towards the end of primary to get good attenuation.

I've always enjoyed the results of this yeast though,

cheers,
BB


----------



## jbirbeck (3/3/10)

System issues at working meaning I can't work...Some comments about the style.

I've had a bit of a look at the guidelines and the examples provided. Only Anchor seems to use NB. So of the 4 examples of the style only one that I can see uses NB. The others use German and English hops. 

I've not used any NB hops so I can't compare but both German and US NB hops list Chinook as a possible sub...interesting.

The style guidelines uses words like typically and usually around the use of NB hops with the exception of the overall impression comments where is is very specific about NB. The guidelines could be read very broadly and it then comes down to the interpretation of any judge on the day, or very narrowly. At first read the style is very narrow but it could be quite broad with a lot of room to interpret. Clean ferment, good malt and good bitterness with hop flavour/aroma in the woody/earthy range rather than citrus ... I might do a few of these. One with NB hops and a few with other German and English varieties. It would be interesting to see how they are judged.


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/10)

I've had a clone from BYO on tap for the last few days. NB all the way, it really has a nice woody/earthy taste to it. It pretty much came out exactly as you (or the guidlines)describe Rooting Kings, nice malt profile and good bitterness. I'm glad I split the yeast pack up cause I'll be brewing this again in the not to distant future. I bottled 4x500ml bottle so I can see how it ages, so I'll give em' a crack at 4,8,12 and 26 weeks. Will try to remember to report back


----------



## Hutch (3/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> I've not used any NB hops so I can't compare but both German and US NB hops list Chinook as a possible sub...interesting.
> 
> The style guidelines uses words like typically and usually around the use of NB hops with the exception of the overall impression comments where is is very specific about NB. The guidelines could be read very broadly and it then comes down to the interpretation of any judge on the day, or very narrowly. At first read the style is very narrow but it could be quite broad with a lot of room to interpret. Clean ferment, good malt and good bitterness with hop flavour/aroma in the woody/earthy range rather than citrus ... I might do a few of these. One with NB hops and a few with other German and English varieties. It would be interesting to see how they are judged.



I wouldn't have thought Chinook to be a great substitute for US NB. Interesting!

In terms of "which" hops to use, my opinion is that if you want to brew a clone of Anchor Steam (THE beer the style is based on), then use US Northern Brewer. If you want simply to fit within BJCP guidelines, use whatever you like, though it kind of defeats the purpose of attempting to make a "Steam Beer". To me, US Cascade or Chinook takes it more into the American Amber/Brown Ale territory with the all that C-hop character.
German NB is preferable, and indeed makes a great single-hop beer. But again, the aroma is quite different to US NB.
I'll definitely be revisiting this style again, using lots of US NB.


----------



## jbirbeck (3/3/10)

Hutch said:


> I wouldn't have thought Chinook to be a great substitute for US NB. Interesting!
> 
> In terms of "which" hops to use, my opinion is that if you want to brew a clone of Anchor Steam (THE beer the style is based on), then use US Northern Brewer. If you want simply to fit within BJCP guidelines, use whatever you like, though it kind of defeats the purpose of attempting to make a "Steam Beer". To me, US Cascade or Chinook takes it more into the American Amber/Brown Ale territory with the all that C-hop character.
> German NB is preferable, and indeed makes a great single-hop beer. But again, the aroma is quite different to US NB.
> I'll definitely be revisiting this style again, using lots of US NB.



Its crazy that a style could be so narrowly defined to be one particular beer using one particular hop. Ultimately I'd just like to make a nice beer in the region of a Cal Common and my first crack at it will be NB all the way...but future iterations may well have a few different bits in there...always with an eye on the ANAWBS Mash Paddle. :icon_chickcheers: 

It would be interesting to see what the interpretation of use of other hops would be by judges. Steam Beer may be Anchor but the Cal Common style is broader than the beer (albeit it could be interpreted as being not by much). A reason to brew more and try a combination of different things :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hutch (3/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Its crazy that a style could be so narrowly defined to be one particular beer using one particular hop.


Not entirely - think Bohemian Pilsner. BJCP stipulates the use of Czech Saaz, Moravian barley and soft water. You can make it with other hops, but it's not gonna be a Bohemian pils.
I think a few styles were born out of one particular example (eg. Bo Pils = Pilsner Urquel, Belgian Wit = Hoegaarden), and Cal Common is no different.

Not to say you can't brew a great beer using different hops - but I wouldn't brew a BoPils using Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## jbirbeck (3/3/10)

Hutch said:


> Not entirely - think Bohemian Pilsner. BJCP stipulates the use of Czech Saaz, Moravian barley and soft water. You can make it with other hops, but it's not gonna be a Bohemian pils.
> I think a few styles were born out of one particular example (eg. Bo Pils = Pilsner Urquel, Belgian Wit = Hoegaarden), and Cal Common is no different.
> 
> Not to say you can't brew a great beer using different hops - but I wouldn't brew a BoPils using Pride of Ringwood.



Ai I hear you on the Bo Pils re limitations...but would have thought the style was defined not by one beer but many. And Wit is wider and older than Hoegaarden.

In the Cal Common situation thought the style historically would have been more German focussed one would have thought reading the guidelines. the 'style' existed before the hop...why then limit the type of hop and not try to define it a little more broadly, especially given the examples provided don't use NB.

Either way I'm looking forward to getting 40+ litres of this down and having a play with different hops. Thats the fun part.


----------



## bconnery (3/3/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Ai I hear you on the Bo Pils re limitations...but would have thought the style was defined not by one beer but many. And Wit is wider and older than Hoegaarden.
> 
> In the Cal Common situation thought the style historically would have been more German focussed one would have thought reading the guidelines. the 'style' existed before the hop...why then limit the type of hop and not try to define it a little more broadly, especially given the examples provided don't use NB.
> 
> Either way I'm looking forward to getting 40+ litres of this down and having a play with different hops. Thats the fun part.



The key to the styles mentioned though is that they were mostly born out of one beer. They may have existed in the past, and they may have had other's very early on in their life, but they are predominantly based on one beer.

Cal Commons existed before Anchor Steam, but my understanding is that they had long stopped being brewed and Anchor brought the style back. So much so that it is called a California Common because Anchor doesn't like people to use Steam beer. Because it is the only real known modern example, although others have followed, US Northern Brewer is considered the 'standard' hop. Doesn't mean you can't make a good one using something else though. 

Ditto Hoegaarden. Yes it existed in the past but again it was a style that was no longer being made until revived by Hoegaarden. 
This is why these two examples form the basis for this type of beer. 

Boh Pils is a little different in that it didn't exist until Urquel made one (I believe they are creditied with being the first) although other examples soon came into being and are also considered classics of the style. 

(I should say that all these are based on what I have read about the place. I by no means say this is the definitive answer and will very happily be proved wrong)

Quick edit: I should also add that I am all for trying different hops etc. I'm a big fan of NZ hops for example, and some of the new Aussie ones. I'm not exactly known for sticking to styles. I'm just saying that in the case of modern knowledge about these particular beers they do stem from a very narrow base.


----------



## Stuster (3/3/10)

RK, those BYO articles I linked to in the first post will give a bit more background to why this style has ended up as it has (basically what bconnery was saying). Cluster was a hop that was used in earlier days for this style so that might be another option. I think many non-citrusy hop might work well actually. Citrusy ones like Chinook would make it more like an American amber I'd have said, though you might get a very drinkable beer.


----------



## bigfridge (3/3/10)

BoilerBoy said:


> As I understand it, 2112 though called a lager yeast it technically isn't, its an ale that can be fermented cooler, but having used it a number of times I have found that its worth ramping up the temp (18-20C) towards the end of primary to get good attenuation.
> 
> I've always enjoyed the results of this yeast though,
> 
> ...



Went on a tour at Anchor a few weeks ago and they ferment their lagers at 60F (15.5C) for 3 days before 6 weeks cold conditioning at 30F (-1C).

Their Lager fermenters are the size of a home swimming pool but about 2 foot deep.

HTH,
Dave


----------



## Effect (1/3/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> Last year I brewed the Jamil BCS Cal Common recipe. Was a very tasty beer. Quite easy to session on. The US Northern Brewer hops gave a nice almost woody flavour (nice change from the regular american C hop flavours  ).
> 
> Didn't get any sulphur from the 2112 yeast, brewed at 17degC.
> 
> ...




I am about to brew the Jamil BCS Cal Common recipe. What did you sub for the victory malt? Amber? It weighs in at about 4% of the grist, is that ok with that much amber malt? Haven't used amber much at all (3 recipes) and all of them were only 1 - 2% of the grist.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Pennywise (1/3/11)

CB have Victory malt in stock now, so no need to sub, if you didn't want to. Amber Will do a good job though, just use a little less


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/11)

I judged the Cal Commons last year at SABSOSA and was impressed with how drinkable this style is. Makes a change from the over the top APAs that seem to be the norm now....

Just received some US NB hops and want to have a crack at this style.

Those of you who have used amber malt in this style, what's the verdict? Is it necessary or can i go with a dark crystal malt, some munich malt and the rest pale malt?


----------



## [email protected] (1/7/11)

I did a slightly adjusted version for my system of the BCS recipe for Vic case swap, i am pretty happy with it, lots of flavor and fairly easy to drink.
I dropped the pale choc malt and fiddled with the % crystal ,victory and munich 
Its one i will be brewing again for sure, i will prob bitter slightly less next time.


----------



## DKS (10/5/12)

Drinking now. Liking the Perle hop which I thought Id have a go at reading some USA hops used by previous posts giving something other than NBer earthiness. For me this is a really nice beer. Quite minty and out of style when young but it has settled nicely. Next batch will be NBer. I think I have the recipe right for what I like and expect of this style. Ill try the NBer and see the diff. 
An easy to drink beer that can catch up on you. Good bitterness to malt and the lager yeast cleans it somewhat to disguise its OG.

Perle California Beer 46lt 
California Common Beer 


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/03/2012 
Batch Size: 46.00 L
Brewer: Daz 
Boil Size: 51.58 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 46 ltr 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.57 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC) Grain 86.22 % 
0.68 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.89 % 
0.39 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.94 % 
0.29 kg CB Carapils (5.0 EBC) Grain 2.95 % 
65.00 gm Pearle [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
72.00 gm Pearle [7.50 %] (5 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Pearle [7.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 tbsp Brewbrite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.13 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 29.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Total Grain Weight: 9.94 kg 
Sparge Water: 35.61 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 25.92 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 



Daz


----------

